# Soldador - Cautin pistola para soldar casera DIY



## anajesusa (Dic 3, 2016)

Hola, hacia algun tiempo que no me pasaba por el foro, hoy les traigo algo que seguramente a muchos les puede interesar, como hacer un soldador instantaneo usando un autotransformador, a este que uso lo he recuperado de un estabilizador que recicle hace un par de semanas.
Espero les guste. Saludos y buen finde


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2016)

Una aclaración (again) , esos estabilizadores vienen preparados para elevar a partir de supongamos 170 V , o sea que elevarán 50 V 

Entonces la potencia está calculada solo sobre los 50 V que elevarán y no sobre el total de los 220 V 

Entonces , haciendo números , 500 W / 220V = 2,3 A

Luego , 2,3 A * 50 V = 114 Watts , cómo son para uso contínuo suelen ser bastante generosos 

Lindo Soldador 

Saludos !


----------



## anajesusa (Dic 3, 2016)

Buen punto, siempre me parecieron demasiado chicos esos autotransformadores para la potencia que indican, gracias dosme por la info.
Abrazo


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 3, 2016)

Pero yo ya desarmé los 3 que tenía.


----------



## anajesusa (Dic 4, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Pero yo ya desarmé los 3 que tenía.


 te habran quedado los transformadores...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 4, 2016)

Hola a todos , me guta el proyecto ,muy engendroso, pero  para uso en casos ocasionais , rapidos ,ahora para un uso continuo lo peso del transformador  seguramente daña (molesta) la mano.
Aclaro eso porque cuando tenia  10 años de edad gañei un cautin que funciona por ese mismo principio de mi papa y despues de algun tienpo soldando  mi mano dolian por demasiado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## palurdo (Dic 4, 2016)

Lo del enigmas ese no será números pares y dos? Paresydos,¿Parecidos?

Edit: Pues si, si que lo es. El soldador muy ingenioso la verdad.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2016)

Quiero uno!!!                                    .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2017)

Soldador casero a 12 V con ZVS y núcleo de flyback de tv  









https://www.faidateoffgrid.org/viewtopic.php?t=428


.


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 9, 2017)

quiero hacer algo asi pero para calentamiento por induccion, esos circuitos ZVS son muy buenos, y muy simples. Gracias Dosme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2017)

Aqui tenés uno comercial , fuente separada del ZVS , el tema son los capacitores que deben ser para alta frecuencia. Se suelen armar tipo batería.


----------



## LCerrada (Feb 18, 2020)

Buenas, estoy tratando de construir un soldador de estaño que trabaja con un transformador de alta frecuencia, arme el circuito y no funciona, probé por computadora en multisim y parece funcionar pero tengo algunas dudas al respecto, en la imagen adjunta, el voltaje de alimentación es a la red de 220v AC y se rectifica, teniendo unos 320V DC, se ve que la frecuencia de funcionamiento es alrededor de los 22KHZ que los transistores manejan unos 21W pero justo en el transformador en el primario llegan 155 V tengo muy baja corriente y la resistencia de carga en el secundario muestra una potencia muy baja en pW, esto quiere decir que no va a calentar para soldar, que me pueden recomendar acerca de este circuito, el plano lo saqué de un video en youtube.

Adjunto el enlace y las imágenes del circuito y de la simulación en multisim.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2020)

Seguramente  hayas invertido uno de los bobinados que excitan las bases.

Podrias usar los elementos de una fuente electrónica de lámparas dicroicas . . .


----------



## LCerrada (Feb 19, 2020)

Gracias por la respuesta, en efecto, probé invirtiendo la bobina de la base, pero aun nada, aun así, en la simulación por computadora cando se invierte la bobina si se observa el cambio de voltajes en la base y el transistor Q1 comienza conducir.

Entre mis otras dudas en el transistor Q2 el voltaje de base no pasa de los 0.4V y es donde llega el diac, que puedo hacer en ese caso, creo que el circuito no funciona es por eso, no oscila Q2 y por lo tanto no trabaja el circuito.


Por otro lado, se ve interesante el del ZVS, y por lo investigado, se ve que funciona, intentare armar uno a ver como me va, y el que sale al principio en el vídeo del espacio de cesar ya había pensado hacer uno así pero me llama mas la atención construirlo en alta frecuencia con transformador de ferrita para que sea mas pequeño.

Del ZVS, la potencia promedio en el inductor a la salida según la simulación es de 12W, pero la potencia "P" oscila entre -100 a 900 W segun el programa, como puedo interpretar esto, se de electrónica pero siempre salen una que otra duda.



De antemano agradecido por las repuestas y la ayuda.


----------



## jorger (Feb 19, 2020)

LCerrada dijo:


> ....
> Por otro lado, se ve interesante el del ZVS, y por lo investigado, se ve que funciona, intentare armar uno a ver como me va, y el que sale al principio en el vídeo del espacio de cesar ya había pensado hacer uno así pero me llama mas la atención construirlo en alta frecuencia con transformador de ferrita para que sea mas pequeño.
> 
> Del ZVS, la potencia promedio en el inductor a la salida según la simulación es de 12W, pero la potencia "P" oscila entre -100 a 900 W segun el programa, como puedo interpretar esto, se de electrónica pero siempre salen una que otra duda.
> ...


El problema que tienes es que has usado la misma punta de soldar como una "bobina" de trabajo. Tienes dos opciones:
1- Usar el diseño original del ZVS con primario de tap central.
2 Usar el que estás simulando pero con una bobina de trabajo REAL.
En ambos casos tienes que usar transformador.
Pd: Ese conglomerado de condensadores da una capacidad total de unos 2.7uF, un tanto excesivo.
Un saludo.


----------



## LCerrada (Feb 20, 2020)

jorger dijo:


> El problema que tienes es que has usado la misma punta de soldar como una "bobina" de trabajo. Tienes dos opciones:
> 1- Usar el diseño original del ZVS con primario de tap central.
> 2 Usar el que estás simulando pero con una bobina de trabajo REAL.
> En ambos casos tienes que usar transformador.
> ...



Excelente, gracias por el apoyo, por ahora dejo en segundo plano el ZVS, ya que me quiero ahorrar el uso de una fuente de 400W, aunque la idea es muy buena para hacer una cocina de inducción, que en estos momentos escasea el gas XD.

Comento que cambié un poco el circuito original, el primero que comenté, le bajé el valor a la resistencia del diac que va a la base del transistor Q2 para que trabajara en 110V en vez de los 220 originales y  por simulación tengo unos 4 amperios en la salida del secundario del transformador, aunque la potencia a disipar de los transistores es de unos 100W, por otra parte, la señal por osciloscopio si no se como interpretarla, adjunto las imágenes, pero creo que un alambre con 4 amperios logra calentar, cuando logre hacer unas pruebas subo imágenes y resultados.

Igual si tienen alguna observación que me pueda ayudar se agradece.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2020)

Lo encontré en Facebook cómo "Soldador Industrial" . . .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo encontré en Facebook cómo "Soldador Industrial" . . .


Para usarlos de seguido habrá que engancharlos a un cable acerado con resorte del techo.  Deben pesar lo suyo...


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 21, 2020)

Es doble propósito y sirve de mancuerna para hacer algo de ejercicio mientras se trabaja!... Especial para trabajar SMD! quedan pegados a la punta mientras esta este energizada


----------



## LYZDES (Oct 22, 2020)

Saludos
Hace tiempo alguien le fabricó este soldador a un amigo, no es de mucha potencia pero funciona bien, este tipo de transformadores los he usado anteriormente para hacer pequeñas fuentes de 5 voltios, venían en unos televisores hace bastantes años y todavía se encuentran algunos por ahí. El transformador no está cómo viene de fábrica aunque se usó el mismo alambre. Por favor si alguien sabe como hacer esto, que calibre de alambre se necesitaría o como saber cuántas vueltas serían necesarias para el primario lo agradecería


----------



## Troglodita (Oct 22, 2020)

En youtube hay mucha información sobre ese tema. Mira a ver si te sirve algo de esto:



			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cautin+con+transformador


----------



## henrypal (Oct 22, 2020)

Es del tipo VESUBIO, en la escuela, fabricábamos el transformador y comprobamos las tapas y punta y nos hacíamos uno, todavía se consiguen las partes.


----------



## juanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Vas a bobinar tu el transformador ? , el primario de un transformador de 220 V lleva unas 60 vueltas de hilo de 0,4 mm y el secundario calcula 1 Voltio por espira , este transformador tendria aproximadamente 50 Watiosde potencia , te muestro una foto de un trafo que bobine para una aplicacion de 220 V , saludos Juanje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Vas a bobinar tu el transformador ? , _*el primario de un transformador de 220 V lleva unas 60 vueltas *_de hilo de 0,4 mm y el secundario calcula 1 Voltio por espira , este transformador tendria aproximadamente 50 Watiosde potencia , te muestro una foto de un trafo que bobine para una aplicacion de 220 V , saludos Juanje.


 ¿ Estas seguro de ese dato ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2020)

Acá, el compañero del foro Anajesusa (Cesar) hace uno con un trafo rescatado de no se donde...pero es fácil, fácil:


----------



## LYZDES (Oct 22, 2020)

Gracias a todos por responder en mi caso es para 110 - 115 voltios y este tipo de transformador es el que pudiera tener a mano, he visto y descargado varios vídeos de YouTube pero creo que en todos se usan transformadores a los que se les deja el primario, se les elimina el secundario y entonces se ponen las espiras para la punta, y con este no creo que se pueda hacer así , por eso pensaba bobinarlo de nuevo, pero no tengo datos sobre eso o que características debe tener el devanado primario, cómo tipo de alambre, las vueltas y demás


----------

